# National Championship - UCONN vs Georgia Tech Game Thread



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Should be a good game! Please no ACC Champs, please!


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm glad UConn beat Duke, but I kind of wanted to see Georgia Tech shred Duke in the title game. 

I don't know what to think about this game. It's a tough matchup to call.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I got UConn winning this one over GT because Okafor is going to teach Schenser something.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

UConn should win this but i woulndt be surprised if Georgia Tech shocks the world and wins it


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

if ben gordon plays the type of D he did tonight then gt will come out victorious but i have faith calhoun will make sure that doesnt happen. 

Prediction: Okafor eats Schenscher alive, Villenueva and Boone have big games and uconn wins by 9, 77-68


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

If Okafor stays out of foul trouble UCONN should win this easy.

Had them at the beginning, and I'm sticking with it  .


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'll take georgia tech, i got the duke game wrong, why not go for the daily double. i just hope the refs dont ruin that game like they did this one. this game was about foul trouble, on both sides. we didnt get to see okafor at his best, we didnt get to see shelden williams doing his thing inside, and we didnt see shavlik randolph's coming out party as a prime time player. thats rather sad if you ask me.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Georgia Tech humiliated UCONN at the beginning of year, completely dominating their smaller and weaker perimeter players.

Tech still has the strongest, most athletic and deepest perimeter in the country, and UCONN is no match there, so basically it will come down to whether or not Okafor can be an equalizer underneath. Schenscher has been tremendous the second half of the year (17/17 vs. May, dominating Shelden Williams, monster again tonight) and I think he'll play Okafor a lot closer than people think, especially with all the double help they'll give him with Moore, McHenry and others. Don't be surprised to see Brooks get some good minutes on defense too.

People disrespecting Tech are morons, they've played verry well all year, won every game they've had too, and proven they are tougher than a old west gambler. UCONN might very well win, but it will be a very hard fought game, and seeing the poll 11-1 against GT just proves no one has paid much attention to them this year because they don't have a sexy NBA prospect filled roster.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I can't pick this game. Georgia Tech has been one of my favorite teams all year and they've been underestimated at every turn... they are the guttiest team in the country and I love their all-out intensity. Either team could win this game and I can't think of a good argument against either one.


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>vadimivich</b>!
> Georgia Tech humiliated UCONN at the beginning of year, completely dominating their smaller and weaker perimeter players.
> 
> Tech still has the strongest, most athletic and deepest perimeter in the country, and UCONN is no match there, so basically it will come down to whether or not Okafor can be an equalizer underneath. Schenscher has been tremendous the second half of the year (17/17 vs. May, dominating Shelden Williams, monster again tonight) and I think he'll play Okafor a lot closer than people think, especially with all the double help they'll give him with Moore, McHenry and others. Don't be surprised to see Brooks get some good minutes on defense too.
> ...


Hey...

Okafor was hurt
Villanueva was ineligible
Boone played 16 minutes
Gordon took 8 shots
Rashad didn't start and played limited minutes
Taliek played 26 minutes

And that's all you need to know. Not even a CLOSE to the team they currently have.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Get out the game tape. The reason why Brown played so few minutes and Gordon took so few shots was because they got killed on the perimeter by GT physical guards. They had absolutely no answer for the strength and athleticism of the Yellow Jacket backcourt.

Remember also that Schenscher was a total non-factor in that game, and barely played. Bynum wasn't eligible either. 

Both teams have gotten much better since then, but one thing hasn't changed. Jack, Bynum, Lewis, Elder, and Muhammed is the best collection of perimeter players in the country. They are deep, very strong, very athletic and play tremendous defense. They turn people over, hold teams to horrendous shooting % from 3pt and refuse to let you get easy entry passes.

If you want, you can look at every tournament game so far, especially the one that just happened. Lucas, Allen and Bobik is a very capable backcourt, and they got a complete whipping by Tech's guards. Allen is one of the most physical players in college basketball, and Muhammed took him totally out of the game. 

Look, Okafor will get his - though Schenscher and co. will make it tougher than Duke did tonight. The question is whether or not UCONN's backcourt can keep it together enough to not make him a one man show. If Tech starts turning Taliek Brown over, and frustrates Gordon, then this game could easily end up with a Ramblin' Wreck national title.


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

Obviously it could, but I just think that it's stupid to even mention their first meeting because both teams are completely different than when they first met. Okafor is a complete game-changer as we saw tonight. He was about 25% when they met earlier. 

I don't know about 'easily' end up as a GTech title, though. May be a little too cocky there, but GTech can definitley win this game if UConn doesn't match the emotional intensity they brought tonight. Hopefully getting embarrassed by GTech earlier in the year will serve as motivation.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh, I think UCONN can win it all easily 

I've spent a week hearing about how good UCONN is, and how they are unbeatable, and how much Jay Bilas wants to bear Okafor's child, etc.

Then, on the biggest day in GT history, the post game commentary on ESPN was entirely about UCONN/Duke and maybe 5 total minutes about the first game, where they basically said GT is going to lose and wasn't Bynum and Allen a cute story. 

Look, you don't get to the national title game by mistake. They are a very, very good basketball team. They absolutely killed UCONN earlier this year, which you can explain away one way or another, but at least give them credit for what they did right, instead of constantly talking about what UCONN did wrong. I understand that Gordon and Okafor and Villenueva are the 3 best NBA prospects in the title game, and GT has nobody (maybe Jack) that has even basic name recognition outside the ACC - but they can win this game, and there is no way people should be disrespecting them like this.


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

I just said they could win the game. No one's going out and saying there's absolutely no chance GTech can win this game. There's no disrespecting. If Ok State/GTech had been the 2nd game of the night, that would've gotten the beginning of Sportscenter or whatever. 

But you do have to admit, the bigger game of the night was UConn/Duke. I know as a GTech fan you don't want to admit that, but it was the marquee game. I know people are predicting UConn to beat GTech, but anyone who thinks the Huskies are going to roll in the title game could be setting themselves up for disappointment.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Taliek Brown plays like he did tonight (like dog crap I might add), then it is very likely UConn will turn the ball over way too much yet again. 

The fouls were a story, but UConn is so damn sloppy with the ball, that you have to be nervous. If you think Tech will be intimidated against a team they have beat already than you are a fool. 

I am not saying they are going to win, but it is not a foregone conclusion that UConn cuts the nets down. UConn has shown time and time again that w/o Marcus Williams, when Ben Gordon moves over to the PG spot, the Huskies struggle because Denham Brown (who is struggling for some reason) and Rashad Anderson can't get themselves shots unless they are set up. Anderson has seriously poor handles and Brown is the worst perimeter defender I have seen for an athletic guy in a while.


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for the Duke perspective, but let me shed some unbias light on that...

Denham is a terrible defender. He's got two left feet, but he's been hurt this year, so I can't criticize him completely. Plus, he made two HUGE shots tonight, one of which he created. 

Marcus Williams hasn't played since earlier this year so I don't know why he's being brought up. Ben can be counted on when the game's on the line, whether it's running the point or scoring. Rashad's never been a guy that scores on his own, although he did stick a big 3 off the dribble with Redick in his face tonight. That was clutch. 

And Taliek was absolutely not himself tonight. He looked very timid. He couldn't handle the ball and he missed a couple layups. He can't play any worse than he did tonight though, so he should have a turnaround game come Monday.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I wish Duke would have won, and Luol pulled a Melo.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't understand why so many people are discounting the game played earlier this season. G Tech defintely has a chance to win.

I give UConn a 60% chance of winning.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

If I didn't dislike the Big East in general, and Syracuse in particular, I'd join the JuniorNoboa "I hate Duke fan club"  

I don't think there's been a more underated championship game team than Georgia Tech in a long time, even Indiana in their cinderella run a few years ago got more respect than this.

The only thing that made my heart happier than GT winning the game though, was watching "I am a whiny *** baby who sucks" JJ Redick throwing the game away. That made my night complete.


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>vadimivich</b>!
> If I didn't dislike the Big East in general, and Syracuse in particular, I'd join the JuniorNoboa "I hate Duke fan club"
> 
> I don't think there's been a more underated championship game team than Georgia Tech in a long time, even Indiana in their cinderella run a few years ago got more respect than this.


UConn was a 10 point underdog to Duke in '99, despite being a 1 seed. How's that for underrated?

No #1 seed should ever be a 10 point underdog at any point of the season, ESPECIALLY the championship game.

And I'll join the club, Noboa.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Schenscher has been a revelation 

He's a real shot at a decent pro career after next season IMO

He has great size .. but I love his hands and his ability catch and finish on the run with either hand 

Very nice passing ability too


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

All I know is that I picked UCONN over GT in my bracket, so I ain't changing.


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

denham was good tonight, so was rashad.

if Boone plays the same way he did, uconn wins. if Taliek 'worst pg from nyc' Brown has another 7 TURNOVERS i think uconn goes down...


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Should be a good game! Please no ACC Champs, please!


what do you have against the ACC?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Tech win it all. I just do no tlike UCONN. Can not describe it, just for some reason I do not care for them


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I think the key is can Okafor stop that big center from cutting to the basket and making layups. Tech ran that play the whole second half. Almost scoring at will.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

UCONN


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

okafor may have trouble with the length of schenscher, if he gets in foul trouble(the theme of the tournament) then g-tech is in trouble. uconn has shown it can survive okafor being out.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

its already starting out on the wrong foot packer is doing the game.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

42-26 halftime lead by Uconn.

Gordon with 14 points.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Unless Tech comes back w/ a miracle, the Huskies are the champs.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

this game is done....UConn is raping GT.....i bet Chris Bosh is crying now


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

this is a blowwwwwwwwwwwwout. i predicted uconn by 13, but i guess that was TOO little


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol

there is still time for Gtech. 

only down 22.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

This is embaressing for Tech fans.................


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Emeka is an absolute beast. He is a man among boys out there. Get this guy to the league already.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Gtech are making a comeback!!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Emeka is an absolute beast. He is a man among boys out there. Get this guy to the league already.


Can you believe he was ranked 99th in high recruiting class? Just goes to show you the credibility of recruiting ranks sometimes.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you believe he was ranked 99th in high recruiting class? Just goes to show you the credibility of recruiting ranks sometimes.


Seriously. This guy's timing on blocks is uncanny.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

10 point game!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

They just showed Ed Nelson, the former GTech post player who transferred to UConn and has to sit this year out. I wonder what must be going through his mind.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Uconn..............................and they are the Champs!!!!!!!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> They just showed Ed Nelson, the former GTech post player who transferred to UConn and has to sit this year out. I wonder what must be going through his mind.


What were his reasons for transferring? How ironic that his current team faced his former team.

Now that the UConn men's team won let's see if the women can do the same tomorrow.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Notables from the box score:

UConn

Emeka Okafor - 24pts, 15reb, 2blk
Ben Gordon - 21pts, 3-8 3FG
Rashad Anderson - 18pts, 6reb
Taliek Brown - 9pts, 4ast, 6reb

GTech

Will Bynum - 23min, 17pts, 5ast, 3-6 3FG
Jarret Jack - 7pts, 3ast, 4reb, *1-8 FG*
BJ Elder - 14pts, 4reb, 3-8 3FG
Luke Schenscher - 9pts, 11reb


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

The final game was a pretty lopsided one, tho i enjoyed the uconn-duke matching in semi's.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Maybe Okafor only blocked two shots but Georgia Tech was heaving poor shots inside just not to get blocked. What a dominating defensive performance.

Overall a good final four.

The best since 2003, which was the greatest ever


----------

